# Pomegranate question



## ps8 (Nov 2, 2005)

Does anyone have instructions on just what you're supposed to do with pommegranates? What's the best way to open them? What do you do wiwth them once it's opened?


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 2, 2005)

ps8 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have instructions on just what you're supposed to do with pommegranates? What's the best way to open them? What do you do wiwth them once it's opened?


  Pomegranates are one of my favourite fruits - and there are lots in the UK supermarkets at the moment, mostly from Spain and Greece.  I love to eat them strate from the fruit.  I just cut them in half and then break the thin, fibrous membrane away from the seeds and just eat direct from the skin.  I also like them sprinkled on top of some puddings, they look really jewel-like.  I also love pomegranate juice - but not the stuff we get here called Pomegreat...  which is grape juice or apple juice (can't remember which!) flavoured with pomegranate juice.  Horrid stuff.


----------



## middie (Nov 2, 2005)

i don't eat the skins. i chew on the seeds and then spit them out


----------



## ps8 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks...that sounds easy enough.  But do you swallow the seeds?  I haven't had one in many years, but it seemed like the seeds were difficult to eat.  Aren't they kind of hard?


----------



## ps8 (Nov 2, 2005)

oops...my question about eating the seeds is for Ishbel. Thanks, Middie!


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 2, 2005)

Like Middie, I eat the whole 'grain'  - ie juicy flesh and stone thingy in the middle!  I've eaten them girl and woman for more years than I care to remember - they've never done me any harm


----------



## ps8 (Nov 2, 2005)

OK.  My next question is, when picking one out to buy, how do you tell if it's a good one, with flavorful seeds?


----------



## licia (Nov 2, 2005)

I think they are suppose to be red in color when they ripen. However, we had some at the farm that fell on the ground before they turned red so I'm trying to ripen them on my kitchen counter. Don't know if it will work or not. Hope the others are ripe when we go to the farm for thanksgiving. I need to open one of these and see how it looks inside, yet.


----------



## middie (Nov 2, 2005)

it should be red in color and very firm and it should have a sweet smell to it


----------



## Shunka (Nov 2, 2005)

Middie and Ishbel are right about how to tell if they are ripe. I used to make pomegranate jelly for my Grandpa as he just loved the stuff!


----------



## ps8 (Nov 2, 2005)

Shunka said:
			
		

> Middie and Ishbel are right about how to tell if they are ripe. I used to make pomegranate jelly for my Grandpa as he just loved the stuff!


 
Sounds good.  Do you still have the recipe?  Want to share it?


----------



## Shunka (Nov 2, 2005)

This will take me some time as it has been more than 10 years since the last time I made it. I'll try to remember how I did it and post it when I get it written down, it was a family recipe and one of those passed down vocally.


----------



## htc (Nov 2, 2005)

My 8 year old eats the seeds. I think he just finds it easier.


----------

